# Beethoven vs Haydn



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Alright folks who wins here? Who was better at Opera?
Neither were particularily well known for their operas, Beethoven wrote only 1, but it is still performed rather routinely by major opera houses today, whereas all of Haydn's are classified more or less as rarities.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

:tiphat::tiphat: By the result so far it is gratifying to see that a sense of humour exists among the membership.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Fine. Beethoven it is.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This is a fun opera, but not up to Fidelio standards.










This on the other hand, bored me so much that I don't think I finished it:


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I sure hope that is a cd, not a dvd of Armida.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Isn't _opera_ the plural form of _opus_?


----------

